# Driftwood Fungus



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

I had started 3 weeks ago a topic about my driftwood fungus problem...I tried to scrape it off since then but it didn't stop growing on other places on the driftwood (the whole crap was floating around for hours until it settled in the gravel or the filter caught it-was that already harmful for the fish?)...problem is I cannot really take it out to clean it because I just have two small openings and when I put it in 6 months ago it was just fitting in...now I have the fish always around it so it's impossible to take it out...how else can I get rid of this fungus...if it doesn't harm the fish, should I just keep trying to clean it?
I also don't wanna do what my Local Aquarium guy told me he said I should treat the whole tank with jungle fungus clear tabs.
what do you guys suggest??
Thank You!
attached are some pictures from how it looks like today after scraping off some stuff last night.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

cool. Maybe you should get a pleco he might eat it?


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

You need to take the wood out and soak it in boiling water from a kettle,this will kill of the fungus


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

tiny ghost shrimp, and lil fiddler crab things will go to town on the fungus


----------

